# New GTR EVO being launched this weekend.



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm at the Ring and I accidentally saw this. 

Now I have just spoken to someone in the know and it's official, the MY12 is going for the record tomorrow.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

A done deal if the weather behaves.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you notice any glaring differences or does it look like a standard MY11?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Fancy a change andy? Lol


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

If some one will send me their email adress I will send you a picture of what's what. I can add pictures from this bloody iPhone sat her in PK!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Varsity - PM sent mate 

Matt - Hmmmm......am thinking it will be priced somewhere near 100k Lol. If that is the case I shall just have to drool at pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Varsity said:


> I'm at the Ring and I accidentally saw this.
> 
> Now I have just spoken to someone in the know and it's official, the MY12 is going for the record tomorrow.


possibly not happening today due to a tire use issue ?

Twitter


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Good stuff! Cant wait to hear some more detail


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Pic 1


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Pic 2


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Pic 3


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Great stuff. Looks like a new front splitter and carbon wing?
Also notice different wheels fron and rear, but perhaps that's just what they had lying around!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Schedule


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Friday 23rd - 10.30-11.30 "Time measurement by Mizuno San and Team"


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

And the LFA today


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

excellent pics Damain !!!! your the man


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Who is attending, maybe one of these guys can shed more light?

I only stumbled upon this, I wasn't invited!

But I am not bitter, really, I AM NOT!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Some one here?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Bloody hell, they kept that quiet! Perhaps sworn to secrecy, which is fair enough. If not, spill the beans chaps!


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

I doubt it will beat a 7:12


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

5 of those guys are GTROC members


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I met John and he said he couldn't say anything, that is acceptable in the circumstances.

You can't accept an invite and then tell tales.

Im on way back out with camera so will do my best to picture what I can.

Cheers


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Varsity said:


> You can't accept an invite and then tell tales.


Well thats how the Sun has stayed in business for as long as it has


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

alloy said:


> Well thats how the Sun has stayed in business for as long as it has


+1 i'm sure those guys were invited due to their connections to media/forums as brand ambassadors to spread the good word of GT-R 

Not to keep it to themselves as they all own 35's already


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A group of GTROC people have been invited over to see the car. Can't say more than that at this time.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

This could be very interestingopcorn:
Hopefully The guys can give the full details shortly!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Varsity said:


> Some one here?


That's the heavily used NMGB press car, as launched by a lead-footed journo here:





I'm upset I wasn't invited, but maybe it was mainly 2011 owners who were invited?

New aero on the Evolution/Spec-R looks perfect bar some nice matching carbon sideskirts. Exactly the style I've been looking for. Shudder to think of Nissan OEM price though...

Having dinner with Eddie at the PK on Monday and Tuesday next week. Let's see if we can loosen his tongue with a few Bitburgers... :chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We've had a few of the "invited" in with us recently and they were all looking forward to the event. I don't think there is a standard car going 
Pictures of the suspension loaded up look interesting

Regards

Iain


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> That's the heavily used NMGB press car, as launched by a lead-footed journo here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went last year! Give others a chance ;-)

If it is the same format then trusted to keep mouth shut and camera in pocket. Fair play that Nissan do this for GTROC members and a few people get to see the new motor. Very exciting though although £100K is getting a bit rich for me to chop in.

Look forward to seeing the numbers and reviews once they are aloowed into the wild.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> I'm upset I wasn't invited, but maybe it was mainly 2011 owners who were invited?


You went to a previous launch event. It would be unfair to go to these kind of exclusive, limited events more than once


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> You went to a previous launch event. It would be unfair to go to these kind of exclusive, limited events more than once


You and Rog are quite right. And if it is indeed going to be a £100k+ Spec-R, there is even less chance of me being able to place an order unfortunately! :runaway:

Let's hope they've really gone down the GT3/RS route and made it lighter and capable of sustained track use.
I might even forgive them for the Egoist if it turns out to be the car we've all been waiting for...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

From Varsity...

http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/photo-1.jpg

Rich.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 5 of those guys are GTROC members


But how many have an active role within the GTROC?

How did the others get picked?

D

PS Jealous!!! Very jealous!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I had a phone call from Nissan when i was on holiday. We had a discussion about which people should be invited. I was insistent that people from across the GTROC should be invited, not just officers of the club. I was also insistent that anyone who had been invited previously (whether they went or not) should not get a second invite. The only other criteria, aside from being members of the GTROC at the time of asking and the time of the event, was that all are current GT-R Owners; that to give the new car some context in the mind of the invitees. From there a short list was drawn up of quite a few names and they were worked through until the list was full. Throughout all this the emphasis was on those that are most involved with the club, such as social events, track days, attending meetings etc. 

It is never easy and I also know what it feels like not to be invited! The very terms by which we achieved a shortlist excluded me from the list. Though I was invited I declined out of respect for the terms we agreed. All I can say is we are doing more and more of these kinds of events and are planning even more. It is never possible to please everyone and never possible to always get it right, but we try. As we do more 'very special events' we can hope to involve more people and give more people the chance to get something very special from the GTROC. We will try and do more and try to give more members more opportunities but we have to work within the limits of what is possible.

Not all events are limited. We took 12 people to the Tochigi Assembly Plant to see where they actually make the GT-R. We are organising a trip for early 2012 to take people to the Engine Plant in Yokohama and there is no restriction on numbers. We had eight people on the Press day of the GT-R launch in Tokyo. I am arranging a visit to Infiniti sponsored Red Bull F1. Last year we organised a trip to Cosworth R&D Facility. I am trying to arrange a visit to Zama - the not-open-to-the-public storage facility of all Nissan's old race cars. I am working with JRM to arrange a VIP day to their GT1 facility and am talking to them about using their drivers to give driver instruction at events. We are in discussion with others to arrange a test day at Michelin's test track. We are trying to do a lot of things with a very small team. If you didn't get something today there are always things you can sign up for tomorrow


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Pictures of the suspension loaded up look interesting


Was thinking the same actually..


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> You and Rog are quite right. And if it is indeed going to be a £100k+ Spec-R, there is even less chance of me being able to place an order unfortunately! :runaway:
> 
> Let's hope they've really gone down the GT3/RS route and made it lighter and capable of sustained track use.
> I might even forgive them for the Egoist if it turns out to be the car we've all been waiting for...


It might be a halo car but I bet they sell 5 or 6 in the same way as Spec V. Much better idea to buy stock one and give Iain Litchfield a ring!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GTROC are at the Ring today, and that's not the MY11 !

More soon.........


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> GTROC are at the Ring today, and that's not the MY11 !
> 
> More soon.........


Er, say again? Who said anything about the MY11?

I'm heading out there on Monday with another couple of GTROC members. Hope to catch a glimpse of the new car.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> GTROC are at the Ring today, and that's not the MY11 !
> 
> More soon.........[/
> 
> ...


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

You did David, but I think you were referring not to the evo verison being tested but to the one being used for the pax laps in the photo in post #19. I wondered what you were talking about until I looked a bit closer. As my girlfriend might say - they are both blue GTRs!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Typo ; read 12

News good on new cars


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Litchfield said:


> We've had a few of the "invited" in with us recently and they were all looking forward to the event. I don't think there is a standard car going
> Pictures of the suspension loaded up look interesting
> 
> Regards
> ...


Alcons and Pagids were great Iain


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

but (as mickv's girlfriend would say) they're both blue


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

The car looked very much more composed in the corners, sounds higher pitched looked lower.

The differences I could see was the front spoiler, brakes looked bigger and the boot lid and spoiler was carbon. Not sure if I could see anything else, so hope to here what else is changed. 

Our race car is in the VLN this weekend so duty calls, if I see it I'll take more pics.

Cheers


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes but wait until ??th of .........er


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I can advise that a VERY well driven MY11, is all the car you'd ever need at the Ring


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> I can advise that a VERY well driven MY11, is all the car you'd ever need at the Ring


That man speaks nothing but the truth.

Make him the President now!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll have to come on the next track day and show you lot up! Lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

4th October, Silverstone; and you don't even need to bring your car!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tuesday? I can't do Tuesdays! Lol

How much?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the details are in the shop and also in the events section


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Still no news then?

Interesting that not one person out there can throw light on the car.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Varsity said:


> Still no news then?
> 
> Interesting that not one person out there can throw light on the car.


As John said, there is an embargo on info about the new car. Unlikely Nissan want the first details about the 2012 to be leaked via guests rather than their PR department.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

The car was parked at the Zufahrt today, so pictures will be out there somewhere.

Nissan can't be that high on security if that's being shown.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Indeed, but the key details like what difference have been made that you can't see and what parts have been used and the price; are all embargoed until a date later this year. Of course getting some Nissan executives drunk at our Annual Dinner is always another way to find out............ but you'll need to be there as we have agreed not to post anything or make it public


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well it's obvious our guys are not allowed to say anything or they would have by now!
I can't remember having any restrictions other than taking photos in the showroom during the 2011 sneak preview event.
In fact I remember writing my Auto-Journals.com Feature about the event soon after getting home.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Zed Ed said:


> I can advise that a VERY well driven MY11, is all the car you'd ever need at the Ring


I think a "carefully" modded MY10 will be just as good


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Well it's obvious our guys are not allowed to say anything or they would have by now!
> I can't remember having any restrictions other than taking photos in the showroom during the 2011 sneak preview event.
> In fact I remember writing my Auto-Journals.com Feature about the event soon after getting home.


Yep but details were much more out in the open prior to us going - this has been really closely guarded as i haven't heard much (official or unofficial).

Frankly not really that bothered as my 600 BHP is a perfectly acceptable planet killer as it is. I really want to put a deposit on an R36 though ;-( Although the way it is going that is going to be way north of £80K and other choices would beckon if I don't get some serious saving done.


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Unlike last year with the introduction of the 2011 model, there was no embargo on pictures. The reason is simple: there is no aesthetic modifications between the 2011 and 2012.










For those of you speaking french, there is a full report of the two days here (scroll directly to the "Conférence GT-R 2012!!!" part for the details on the changes):

Forum Nissan GT-R France - CR, photos et vidéos essais GT-R 2012 au Nurburgring 22 et 23 septembre 2011

For the others, there is google translate 

What Varsity spotted is the Track Edition Kit: basicly, it is a lightened and lowered 2012, has specific bucket seats, a specific carbon front blade with intakes for the brakes, specific rims witk slick tyres. It should cost about 12,000 EUR more, so a far cry from the Spec-V.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Springs, a different front splitter, and slicks for 12K...not even a power hike? That aint cheap!


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

The power hike comes standard with the 2012: Mizuno would not say exactly how much, but expect around 570-580 bhp.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frenchie said:


> The power hike comes standard with the 2012: Mizuno would not say exactly how much, but expect around 570-580 bhp.


Well slightly better but still think its not a lot for £12K given that's just a remap and AP...What is the expected price of the 2012?


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

No, you got me wrong. The 12k is for the Track Edition Kit only. 

No price or delivery date was given for the 2012.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for the link. Here's the bulk of the info via Google translate:

" Basically - No aesthetic change between 2011 and 2012 and no new color. (Note: I do not believe and I'm waiting to see the final in Tokyo) - Increased power and torque the same as last year. Without giving figures, Mizuno us a curve in a table showing power between 570 and 580HP. - improved acceleration with a 0 to 100 in 2,? seconds and the 400m in 10 AD,? seconds. - the consumption increases to 100 to 11L. - CO2 decreases. Mechanically, the big changes are in the exhaust and intake under the hood with an increase in the volume of air entering the engine and a change in cata. aero side, modification of the flat bottom and some internal parts that increases downforce by 10% and further reducing drag! The work is very big in the chassis and suspension are completely changed and reworked again. The balance of the car has been greatly improved with notament a perfect distribution of masses between right and left. The transmission is further improved, but we do not know how ... Few remaining technical information "secret" in the discourse of the master who will tell us just that more and more it is accelerated through a flu revolutionary system located on each side of the box transaxle and was further optimized on the 2012. GT- R is now a full line catalog in the Nissan. It comes in three models: - GT-R Premium / Ed Black - Egoist - Track Edition Premium, Black and Egoist be available around the world, a special unit to Toshigi have been put in place where you can see the assembly of Your GT-R, a reception area in order to make setting up your car, etc ... The Track Edition will be released only with the UK right hand drive. It is lightened, lowered, has specific bucket, a front blade specific rims and slicks. To know that a kit for improving Track Edition will be available early 2012 throughout Europe who, for € 12 000, you will transform your GT-R Track Edition. After the conference Mizuno, we have "free time" to discuss with the engineers, pilots, etc ... We will learn that the R35 GT-R will be developed until 2014 . So there will be another two vintages later. The R36 is in the pipeline Mizuno but no one knows anything or saw nothing! Mizuno preparing to blow himself and inform his staff when it is needed! This will certainly be his will auto ... More ... tonight, tomorrow, I do not know ... Photos and videos will come also because we do not forbid us to take!"

Interesting that Mizuno has been given a reprieve from his enforced retirement this year. Great news for the GT-R!

I sincerely hope that the UK gets offered the Track Edition option, as all the model year upgrades Mizuno mentioned last year have only been available in Japan.

I wonder what weight savings there are other than the carbon buckets and aero?


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting:

"Mizuno preparing to blow himself"

The man's a legend


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL !

A better translation would be: Mizuno is preparing the ground and will inform his staff in due time.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Its a sign, some git left in my doorway!


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

More pics here:

2013 GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club - Page 11


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

Any more info on this or is it all still in black out period ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure I saw somewhere it was early November before the cat was allowed out of the bag?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

No Tranny or Diff cooler in the "Track package" ??????????


----------

